# Watch: BMW Teaches You How Drifting is Different in AWD and RWD Cars



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope everyone pays attention to how to control DSC, how to defeat DSC for those of us with basic DSC systems.


----------



## Chedda (Nov 5, 2020)

thank you for the share. still trying to diagnose why my DSC doesn't disengage when the button is pressed/held/etc. we reset the steering wheel level sensor and all other values/attributions with no success. my steering wheel button lights also do not work. the bulb on the DSC light is not out, checked that too. maximus 2.0 tool couldn't tell us the problem either.


----------

